# 2k direct gloss



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

does anyone just use 2k direct gloss solely? I have not sprayed much of it just the odd van now and then but i may have an allover to do and they specifically want 2k direct gloss in red ? How much can you thin this and is it best to do 2 wet coats or a grip n rip type thing ? Also can you warm 2k in water prior to spraying just like clearcoat to help it flow ?


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Last 2k job I did was a respray on an old ldv mini bus. I personally liked it thinned at 10 percent and applied it using the grip and rip method. Took me around 90 mins to paint it. I've never felt comfortable going straight on with a wet coat first. Never tried it but can't see why placing the paint in warm water would do it any harm.

Sutty


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks sutty 
Im in the midst of building a spray booth as i have started out on my own and it would be a month or two before i would be doing this job which could bring in some other work with it so needs to be spot on.


----------



## Sportsvan jay (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm always using 2k I lay a grip coat on first then a full coat once the grip coat has flashed of add about 10% thinners I've just paint a set of wheels in DuPont 2k solid black lovely drop of paint I paint a lot of truck parts and I use 2 k solid you can grt a good gun finish as it lays down nice


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Cool mate thanks il give it try on probably on a old bonnet? Whats it like to flat and polish ? Is it best to leave it a few days ?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

go with what the maker suggests for thinning , it can vary depending on if its ms or hs


----------



## Sprayer27 (Jun 18, 2015)

^^^
Agree with Steveo, Ive used various brands of 2k and the ratios for thinner can vary. I.e when I was on PPG HS it was 3.1.1, Lesonal 2.1.10% etc. I found with some 2k grip and rip is best but others like the PPG, 2 full coats worked a treat! 
If Im using a new product I always like to get an old panel and have a play before laying it down on a job.


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

Only used glasurit 55line 2k. Closed coat, fast and close, good flash then full wet.
10% slow thinners, can't remember brand but suggest a decent one.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Good tips thanks guys ! 
You still popping over tuesday dean with ant ?


----------

